# site test



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

site test


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Where are*

the MTD people at. Yall can come out we dont bite.:dazed: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing Jody....


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*MTD*

Its seems they just want to talk about MTD at the other site


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Not Unique???*

There's *ANOTHER* Site??????


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*should have said*

spikes site


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

OK, here is a yard machine, circa 2000 AD, with a Tec 15.5 OHV

<IMG SRC= "http://home.comcast.net/~dougand3/tractor1.jpg">


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Yea*

One came out of the closet:lmao::clap: :clap: How do you like it looks good how much grass do you cut with it, how that Tec 15.5 OHV doing, do you do anything else with it. how much further are you on your house.:smiles: You know there is a site on here called Yard & Landscaping Photos & Discussion if you have any pics of your place or question about your yard.


Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Finally... Someone brave enough to admit they have an MTD!

Actually, they're a pretty good machine for the money. Id rather spend $899 on an MTD than $1999 on an "L", as you get far more bang for the buck....

If dougand3 likes it, that's all that counts!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

"Oh Brother"


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

You don't like MTD's?????


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Nope, didn't mean to imply that. I think the MTD's are good machines. I also think the Murray's are nice machines too. The "Oh Brother" was for the L comment.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

I think MTD's are built sturdier than the "L".... I assume you disagree.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

This topic gets old as to which is built better than which. I'm not saying that an MTD is better than an L or that the L is better than an MTD... it is hard to prove those because people tend to slide in opinion's with *some* facts. Others confuse other peoples opinions with facts and then the facts can be just plain ole BS. People's opinions are important, but when you weigh in with an opinion, it helps to be followed up by some facts that back your opinion. 

I'm sure that each has it's list of pro's and con's. I just get tired of the bashfest threads in general.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

There was NO BASH in this post....

I have certainly bashed the "L" in other posts, on the "other" forums, but I don't think I've bashed anything here.... It would be hard to argue that a tractor costing half as much (but still does the same job) doesn't give more bang for the buck.

That same comparison would be true for a MTD vs Simplicity matchup too, except for one thing. The MTD would, presumably, not last as long.... Simplicity's are Notorious for lasting 20, 30, 40 years

Regardless of ones feelings on the "L", I doubt it will have that much longevity.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tractorguy _
> *I doubt it will have that much longevity. *


Thank you for your opinion


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought this MTD for $150. The owner was moving and the movers wanted too much to move it and HE WANTED IT GONE! So I gone to the ATM, got my truck and the MTD got gone to my house. I know it may be blaspemous but I wasn't thinking of engineering specs when he said $150. Doug


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dougand3 _
> *I bought this MTD for $150. I know it may be blaspemous but I wasn't thinking of engineering specs when he said $150. Doug *


I BET NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice deal. 

I don't understand why the Murray owners, MTD owners and several others are afraid to admit owning one. Well... actually I do, they tend to get bashed. My Dad has an MTD, I had a Murray and they do a good job.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

tisenberg-
I actually like Murray's and MTD's *BETTER* than "L"s!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TG Yanking your Chain................


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

*my mtd*

This is my mtd. It is a tough little lawn mower

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=76f120ad-6e08-1ee4-7e98-381716126f2c&size=>


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*MTD*

Two of my 6 garden tractors are MTD Brands A Cub 2206 and a 1999 White GT 2055 and I owned a Montgomery Wards Signature 2000 Garden tractor at one time all those tractors were produced by MTD.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I have a MTD*

I have a push mower and a Cub Cadet 1525 i like them both.:winky: 
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I had a MTD (agway private labeled) tractor that ran until I gave it to my father in law. That thing just can't be killer (the tractor, not my father in law). 

He is using it now to mow a steep graded yard with little effort. Doesn't look as good as my yard, but it does his job fine.


----------

